# root style supercharger and heads



## ericsgixxer1000 (Aug 20, 2010)

if i were to get the ls3 heads would i have to find an ls3 magnacharger


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes. It has to be a TVS supercharger.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

I read from other sites you're not going to get the parts to make it work.


----------

